# new guy!



## jamietkd (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey im new on this forum  as you can probibly tell. i studied karate for 9 years and i now have been doing Tea Kwon Do for about a year now and it a total differnt experience, I also do parkour or some people call it free running,

Anyway i was wondering what sort of things people talk about on here and were every ones trains and lives etc.

bye 
jamie


----------



## jkembry (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome, *Jamie*.  Have a browse around and see what's in the multitudes of fora here at MT.  There is certain to be something to catch your attention, whether it's relate to one of your studies arts or not.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 17, 2008)

we talk about most things related to the martial arts as long as we do not bash other styles or people.  In the study area we discuss other topics of interest

by the way welcome to the forum


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm O'retha and I study Karate. Welcome to the board!


----------



## Drac (Aug 13, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome, *Jamie*. Have a browse around and see what's in the multitudes of fora here at MT. There is certain to be something to catch your attention, whether it's relate to one of your studies arts or not.


 


tshadowchaser said:


> we talk about most things related to the martial arts as long as we do not bash other styles or people. In the study area we discuss other topics of interest
> 
> by the way welcome to the forum


 
Sukerkin and tshadowchaser said it best..Welcome to MT...Check out *The Locker Room *for the thread called* Introduce Yourself*...


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, Hey, He, Welcome to MT. Happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## morph4me (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Aug 13, 2008)

hello, I am in Tx. What kind of karate did you practice?


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 13, 2008)

Ave.


----------

